# Bathroom Pop-Up Drain Replace



## dbw516 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am trying to replace a Pop-Up Drain to match the new faucet I am installing.  However, I cannot get the flange at the bottom of the sink to disconnect from the drain pipe so that I can install the new drain.  Any pointers on how to get this apart?


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome DBW:
If you have the trap out of the way, you should be able to unscrew the flange until it falls on the floor. There is about 2" of threads there. Once the flange falls on the floor the pop-up assembly will lift (or shove) out of the hole in the sink.
Glenn


----------



## Redwood (Apr 14, 2009)

Usually it is a matter of unscrewing the nut under the sing then once it is loose you have enough room to grab the flange and unscrew it from the rest of the pop-up assy.

Then it pulls out the bottom...


----------

